# -Opinions needed-grow room idea



## tjmaryj (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am new here to this site, and also new to growing but I think it will be a fun hobby, and also very informative with plant growing.  

Okay so I was just browsing posts on here, and I had this great idea for a grow setup (well what i think would be a great idea). But im not sure so I need all the opinions I can get.

*So my idea is...*

Couldnt you get a cheap clothes dryer and gut it out for a grow setup?  I mean it would be a pretty roomy space and I believe since the door has rubber stripping around it it will also be lightproof. also you could connect the exhaust fan right to the exuast in the house for the dryer and have all the stale air go right outside.  And also there would be a high voltage plug in right there too(i believe the ones im talking about are 220V?) You could run all the wires right into the main dryer plug in and not have to worry about trippng the circuit at all.  

Also, the noise of the fans might not be as big of a deal either because laundry rooms are usually kinda tucked in a corner of a house and if some glanced it wouldnt be to unusal because dryer make noise anyway when running.  I mean if you really wanted to go all out you could even remove the drying dials on the front and install your light timers right there.

*So now my questions are...*

Would it get extremely hot in there because the whole thing is made of metal?  

And would it be possible to splice into the 220v plug to plug everything into one outlet?

And also, i dont know how practical it is because most people need to use the space, exaust vent and plug in for a working dryer for there clothes.
But maybe if you have a second laundry room it might work?

*Any input on this would be great! Thanks*

*tJmaryJ*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, once you gut the dryer, it is going to be quite different.  It will not be light tight because the back of the dryer is not light tight and most dryers do not have a floor.  You may also loose structural integrity.  You will also not be able to splice into the 220 line.  You could however use that 220 to run a sub panel, but it really seems like overkill.   And yeah, as you mentioned, I am not willing to give up my dryer  .

How about an old freezer?  They come in all sizes, many of them have locks on them, they are light and air tight, and no one thinks much about old freezers that make loud fan noises.  The space where the compressor sits could be used for the ballast.  If you use a refrigerator/freezer, you could use the freezer compartment for clones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2009)

I used a fridge when I first started. One thing to take into consideration is that Fridges are Insulated ,,big time,,so any heat from your lights is gonna heat it up fast inside. It will hold heat just like it held the cold. SO,,you better have a good exhuast system,,are you will never be able to keep the door closed on the fridge.  I know.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 15, 2009)

If you are planning to go to all this trouble, why not just go to Home depot and get some plywood and nails? I can understand if you are trying to make something discreet, but thats about the only reason I can think of to go to all that trouble. Building a plywood box is A. easier and B. quite customizeble. Besides, you're basically gonna need the same, or more, construction know how to build a box as you would need to retrofit a fridge or dryer for growing. Actually, you would probably need more tools/experience for the fridge or dryer grow construction...


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 15, 2009)

I applaud your enthusiasm and apparent electrical knowledge. I also believe this is way harder then necessary, unless using a closet or homemade area is absolutely not possible. I also feel many new growers do not realize how big some plants get. You couldn't fit many skunk1xhaze plants in there.Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay well I started thinking about the fridge idea, and I think that that is a very good idea.  what are most fridge outlet sizes?  otherwise if it was just like a one compartment fridge you could get a smaller mini fridge for clones.

how many plants were you guys able to grow in there? 
also with the thick insulation is there anywhere to run the exaust out through? or would i have to make a hole somehow?


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2009)

How will you dry your clothes?

And if you have 2 dryers in your laundry room....someone's gonna' notice.


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 15, 2009)

well not cleaning your clothes would be a minor trade off for some buds. haha jk yea that would be a problem


----------



## King Bud (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you sleep alone?
Do you have a closet you can give up?
Can you install a lock on your door?


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 15, 2009)

yes i have my own room and could manage without a closet...idk about the lock but parents know to not go in my room.

I am just going to be home from college for the summer and 3-4 months could be a nice time to get a good amount of bud.

I was also maybe thinking i could build a gutted dresser and glue fronts of drawers on, but idk how that would work.

would you recommend a closet as your first choice?


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2009)

Unless your parents are aware of and agreeable to your plans to grow in thier home you should shelve any plans untill you have your own place. Puttinng thier property as well as their freedom in jepordy is just plain wrong. Enough of my soapbox sermon, but a little respect for your own parents is deffinatly in order. Besides there is no way you can hide a grow from someone you live with. Even if you could mittigate the aroma, when their bills come in, electric and water, their gonna' notice the sudden increases.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2009)

Definantly not cool Bro. Never put your Mom and Dad at risk of loosing thier freedom,,because you want to grow some Bud.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

I love the dryer idea lol.
Would be a fair bit of work though and might not even work out very good but it was when you said about converting the dials on the front to timers, briliant idea i thought.
Major over kill workwise to say you wouldn't fit much in but i love the concept lol.

Stick the grow in a cupboard and a lock on your bedroom door then your parents carnt be held responsible.
Plus to be fair if you keep your mouth shut then why the hell would you be busted huh?


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 15, 2009)

yea i have decided that, but i just meant thats at my parents house. in college it will be much easier.

why is a closet a better choice then others?

also that brings up another question i have...how safe is growing out of an apartment...i will be sharing one in college and have talked to my partner and they are well aware of my plans and are okay with it, im just wondering about the increase of bills if anyone would inspect it more...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would sugest you just find you a spot outside (not on parents property) and just let nature do it's thing, would be eaiser and cheaper than throwing a bunch of $$$ into grow equipment that you would only be able to use for 3 or 4 months. Me personaly I would wait till I had my own place before spending money on growing indoors. With 4 or 5 plants of the the right strain you could grow enough bud to last you a yr outdoors...take care..


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Closet easier cos they usually a good size, easily light proofed, dont look suspicious and are generally easier to set up etc well apart from the sounds of your fans but just leave tv on in room or something.

As for bills we not talking a monster grow here so i wouldn't worry, main thing i would worry about is the fact youve told your mates, not good


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 16, 2009)

no no trust me i havent told anyone, i have done enough reading to realize that that is close to if not the #1 mistake people make.

Yea i just told one very close friend of mine that is going to be renting an apartment with me.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 16, 2009)

Well this is going to be THE test of your friendship.

Sorry to be cynical but its the people closest to you that hurt you the most.
I've been screwed over ( not with skunk ) and it was a good friend, just the way people are.

Ignore me anyways i appreciate he would of probably found out anyway.

Good luck


----------



## tjmaryj (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks newbud for the insight.

Im very new and need all the advice i can get.


----------

